# My hair isn't falling out anymore!



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

I have no idea where we put celebratory posts on the forums, but since I have Graves Disease, I figured this place is as good as any (mods, feel free to move/delete)

After 4-5 months of clogging the shower drain every single day, brushing my hair several times a day and having to clean the brush out each time, finding clumps of hair on my clothes, in my bed, on my chair at work, etc... I have now gone about a week without any of that!

I know it might be a trivial thing, especially to those of you who are enduring much worse, but for me it's a small victory in the thyroid battle. arty0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blueyes said:


> I have no idea where we put celebratory posts on the forums, but since I have Graves Disease, I figured this place is as good as any (mods, feel free to move/delete)
> 
> After 4-5 months of clogging the shower drain every single day, brushing my hair several times a day and having to clean the brush out each time, finding clumps of hair on my clothes, in my bed, on my chair at work, etc... I have now gone about a week without any of that!
> 
> I know it might be a trivial thing, especially to those of you who are enduring much worse, but for me it's a small victory in the thyroid battle. arty0006:


It is not trivial and this is a huge victory!!


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Andros said:


> It is not trivial and this is a huge victory!!


Thanks so much, Andros!

I just had to share it here because no one else seems to get just how much hair I was losing on a daily basis and I knew so many people on these forums would understand completely.

I haven't been here long, but you're all pretty awesome


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I am so happy for you. I have lost so much hair I look like a 2 year old's doll. Fine, thin and lifeless.

How's the body and shine, is it back or did it never leave?


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

HotGrandma said:


> I am so happy for you. I have lost so much hair I look like a 2 year old's doll. Fine, thin and lifeless.
> 
> How's the body and shine, is it back or did it never leave?


I have very fine and straight hair anyway so it's never really had body, but it's feeling a little better. I hope it gets softer... it's gotten almost straw-like throughout this process.

I'm sorry you're still going through it and I hope you see this day soon hugs1


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi blueyes,

I experienced minor hair loss for about a month when I was hyper/Graves. I am now experiencing MAJOR loss as you described after having a TT and getting used to Synthroid.

That's a great sign that you must be doing better - I feel you on the victory !


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

How long did it take?


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

mrsmcool said:


> How long did it take?


It took about 3 months of consistently being in the "normal" ranges before I started noticing that I wasn't clogging the shower drain anymore.

I should also note that my hair is still not nice, shiny, and smooth, but at least it's not falling out at the moment.


----------

